# HTC-Columbia riding CR1's in tour?



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

It looked like at least a couple of HTC guys were on CR-1's today based on sloping top tube. Anyone know?

On a sort of related note, Felt, Orbea, Specialized, and other companies have someone from their company participating in their forums on here (and answering questions like this about team issues as well as questions on bikes), doesn't appear Scott is very interested in doing so?


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

Addicts I believe....

At least that is what VS is talking about. Not sure if they are "all" riding them though.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Could be the Project F01 which is on a nearby thread on this forum.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

I know Cavendish who was riding the F01 has switched back to his "special" beefed up addict, but I don't know if any CR1's are being ridden.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

but Renshaw was...lol


----------



## Borti (Aug 1, 2008)

They are the F01 concept bike... not slated for production as of yet but definitely not a CR-1.


----------

